# My computer does not read an external harddrive anymore



## robbyrosario (Mar 13, 2005)

I bought a new external harddrive and now after a month the computer does not recognized it...It was working perfectly...Yesterday the computer freezed, I turn it off and after that it is not reading the external harddrive anymore...I will fully appreciate any help...Thank You!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

What are the specifics of the external hard drive (USB, Firewire, etc.)?

Assuming you are using USB or Firewire, try disconnecting the drive, then reconnecting it.

You might want to try repairing permissions. Disk Utility will let you do this.

If that doesn't do anything try zapping the PRAM. You do this by holding command-option-p-r when you start (or restart your computer. Continue holding the keys until you have heard the startup chime three times.


----------



## singhatl (Sep 26, 2010)

HI,
I also face the same problem,Actually My PC is very old and it's config. is also low(1.7 ghz processor 128mb RAM),sometimes it show PORTABLE DRIVE icon but show message UNKNOW device, i also try to update it by right click on the icon,but no +ive result,pls help me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't post in old threads. Also, this is for Mac computers, if yours isn't a Mac, then you need to goto the sub forum that deals with your OS for help.


----------

